# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Green Mamba bite in florida

## Denial

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/broward...1615.story

----------


## TylerxToxic

its saying it cant be found =/

----------


## Denial

ok hang on a sec ill try to find it

----------


## Denial

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/bro...,1431615.story

try this

----------


## Neal

That sucks, and it's another strike against our hobby. Glad the guy made it though, and I watch that Venom 911 show which was the guy talking I believe.

----------


## Denial

yea it sucks. Our hobby cant afford any more strikes.

----------


## mainbutter

GAAAAAH "POISONOUS african green mamba"??????? At least the guy in the video got it right.

Hope the guy makes it through just fine, talk about some serious bad luck, it's one thing to get bitten if you work with them..

----------


## BigLu

thats pretty bad...i wonder what kind of bs bills and propositions will come out next

----------


## Neal

Atleast to me, it seems like they are trying to ban everything based on people in Florida, damn you Floridians. lol

----------


## Denial

From what I have read they really dont even know what they are talking about. I was was reading an article about it and it said no one in florida has a permit to own a mamba. BUt in florida they do not issue permits to a certain one species. If you have a venomous permit then you can own any venomous snake.

----------


## Neal

> From what I have read they really dont even know what they are talking about. I was was reading an article about it and it said no one in florida has a permit to own a mamba. BUt in florida they do not issue permits to a certain one species. If you have a venomous permit then you can own any venomous snake.


Does that surprise you that their information is wrong?

----------


## PrioBull

Great. Just great. I hope its not some kind of evil plan by PETA or people snake haters by deliberately releasing a snake that they know it will eventually bite somebody. Once that happen, they know they already have people writing the laws. 

Sound outrageous but hey, anything is possible.

----------


## Neal

> Great. Just great. I hope its not some kind of evil plan by PETA or people snake haters by deliberately releasing a snake that they know it will eventually bite somebody. Once that happen, they know they already have people writing the laws. 
> 
> Sound outrageous but hey, anything is possible.


I highly doubt they would release a venomous snake. I doubt they would do it for any type of snake.

----------


## PrioBull

I doubt it too but I just like to let my imagination run wild.

----------


## Neal

LOL, don't let it run too wild, you may give them ideas.

----------


## nixer

while this isnt a great thing nor do they have any facts straight, but i have a problem with this...

"Richard Konefal, who owns the apartment building where the worker was attacked, said he led one animal control officer on a search of all nine units in the building, turning up no evidence that anyone there had been raising the snake"


i sure hope he got permission and didnt just take ppl through all those apartments without it

----------


## hotrod5603

glad the guy is ok,  now to the part that really bothers me...  did you read some of the comments from people about how this is why ALL exotics should be banned.  people are out of control... i don't see them preaching about cats being banned due to the stray cat population in south florida lol

----------


## Denial

It will always be this way. People are not afraid of cats like they are of reptiles. If it was up to me I would be spending goverment money all over america taking care of the feral cat problem that the ENTIRE usa has. Not just one state. But politicians use snakes for scare tactics.

----------


## Neal

> glad the guy is ok,  now to the part that really bothers me...  did you read some of the comments from people about how this is why ALL exotics should be banned.  people are out of control... i don't see them preaching about cats being banned due to the stray cat population in south florida lol


People as a species are retarded. Only some of us are brilliant.  :Smile:

----------

_Denial_ (09-10-2009)

----------

